# ICS & Contacts w/ No Phone Numbers



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I was just curious if someone has found the option to only list contacts with phone numbers.

Its driving me nuts because every time I text or look for a contact to call, its pulling up all my contacts that only have emails. This has always been an option and is an option on my GNex, but I can't find it anywhere on the Bionic.

Anyone?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

It is super annoying plus is ur contact list messed up like wrong names or pics on contacts

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like you can only drop it to sync fb data with existing contacts now. Well that or all or nothing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

